# Have You Ever Been A Thread Necromancer?



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you ever resurrected a very old (greater than 1 year) thread?

And how powerful are your "magical skills"?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going to wait one year and come back to bump this thread.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. And if I bump up one of my threads, I delete the bump after someone else replies.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I did this with one of the photo threads. sometimes its good when a thread comes back. it happens a lot less on here than on some forums i've been on. I see 7+ year old threads get bumped every year or so in other online communities. there are a lot of good reasons to bump one up, for one it means you don't have as many reposts on certain topics, another thing is that it may have a lot of funny or interesting comments which wouldn't be seen otherwise.



arnie said:


> You can bump a thread, wait for someone else to post, then delete your post and that next poster will get the blame.





komorikun said:


> Yes. And if I bump up one of my threads, I delete the bump after someone else replies.


how come? a social anxiety thing?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


> how come? a social anxiety thing?


To not look like I'm spamming the forum.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

komorikun said:


> To not look like I'm spamming the forum.


I still don't see how it would be. spamming would be creating multiple identical threads?



mark101 said:


> people whining instantly followed by pm's from mods telling me it annoys people.


that's ridiculous. seems silly it would annoy someone so much. only thing I can think is if someone is socially anxious about having their posts/threads bumped and wished for it to disappear, in that case its fair enough, but it doesn't sound like it was that?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Now I want to do this.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

If I do, I try to delete my response immediately. I never use search functions on forums for precisely this reason.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

arnie said:


> You can bump a thread, wait for someone else to post, then delete your post and that next poster will get the blame.


That is reprehensible.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> That is reprehensible.


Lighten up Francis


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, and I love doing it. :yay It should be my professional occupation.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

mhm. have done so. especially to Rufus and ScarletMacaw's threads! i thought it was pretty impressive.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ah good to see my fellow necromancers are leading the results in favour of yes.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You can't delete your posts on SAS.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

This explains that pizza thread...


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Yep, too many good threads go to waste.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

No because I went for a melee character and don't want to perform any magic as it will level me up unnecessarily.


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

If a thread necromancer revives dead threads, is there such a thing as a thread cleric or something? And what do they do?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted no, but I really can't remember xDD


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

nubly said:


> You can't delete your posts on SAS.


Oh really?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am usually the idiot that replies after it has been bumped to someone from 7 years ago cry for immediate help or need for an opinion.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

farfegnugen said:


> I am usually the idiot that replies after it has been bumped to someone from 7 years ago cry for immediate help or need for an opinion.


haha, yea i've done that too.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

id never do something like that, it sounds awful


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

nubly said:


> You can't delete your posts on SAS.


You've been here since 2006 and you haven't worked out how to do that? D:

I don't see the problem in bumping old threads. Why would there be a search bar otherwise?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

More than once on another forum.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh god yes, it's glorious, especially the delicious rage.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks at similar threads at bottom of the page. Sees thread title: "Don't post in this thread ever." Last post 2008...


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Limmy said:


> id never do something like that, it sounds awful


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Daveyboy said:


>


Fitting that you posted in this thread..."ohh Davey, I don't think necromancing is a good idea."


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


>


xD


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think I have here, but elsewhere yus!. It's not as fun as being a neck-romancer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I once bumped one of my own threads that was a couple of months old or so to say that it showed up first on google when I searched something. I was pretty annoyed too, I was looking for advice and all I got was a load of rubbish on other sites, and my old thread...

Other than that I don't think I've bumped anything that was more than around a week old.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheAzn said:


> Have you ever resurrected a very old (greater than 1 year) thread?
> 
> And how powerful is your "magic skills"?


 I'm sure I've probably bumped a couple of old threads. I don't do it often but I personally think people should if they have an issue that's been discussed before. There's really no need to make 30 threads about one topic in the same forum (unless you just plain forgot).


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, plenty of times. I think it's fine so long as OP is still active and/or the thread topic is still general enough to be applicable today.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I've noticed that most super-old thread revivals (and some not quite as old, yet still old anyway) are done by new users posting for the first time. It's pretty annoying to see users from long ago get quoted by someone years later, because the quoter didn't realize that a new user just revived a thread back from a few epochs ago.


It's either this, or you get some ****-stirrers who have nothing better to do, intentionally reviving an old thread (and randomly quoting somebody in that thread), just to bring back up a controversial topic.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Quite possibly


I see what you did there.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

As Grand Inquisitor of the SAS forums, I hereby place all of you under trial for message board heresy. If you are found guilty, your punishment will be death by fire. Thread necromancy corrupts the forums, and it will not be tolerated!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

maaayyyybeeee


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Not anything more than six months old. There are so many duplicate posts here that there's no point.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> I'm going to wait one year and come back to bump this thread.


a promise is a promise so i guess it's better late than never.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> a promise is a promise so i guess it's better late than never.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

im a thread killer and a necro bump thread spammer because well there isnt very much different being discussed sometimes. oh well.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a few times because i didn't look at the date as i replied 0_o


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Only threads that hadn't been posted in for a month. I think it's okay to start a new one if the last version was from a year ago or longer.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Only as part of my plan to undermine the stability of the SAS society before I take it over, but not like as in for fun.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

not that I recall.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheAzn said:


> Have you ever resurrected a very old (greater than 1 year) thread?


 Probably. I personally think that if you have something in mind you'd like to make a thread about, it's generally better to check and see if there are 1,000 old threads just like the one you want to make and pick one of them to bump.

At some point it just gets really silly to keep making the same thread because people are going to give you crap if you bump an old thread. WTF is that?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

TheAzn said:


> Have you ever resurrected a very old (greater than 1 year) thread?
> 
> And how powerful is your "magic skills"?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I plead guilty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup :yes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been known to do it a time or two.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never. I'd just start a new one if I wanted to talk about a talk about something.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I think its funny.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, old threads should be cherished and left alone.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel weird when some of my old threads from like 3-5 years ago are resurrected


----------

